# Looking at living and working in italy



## Carmelo (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi all,

I was after any valuable information on living and working in italy. I am an australian with italian parents and have just come back from italy. I can converse in italian but i am not totally fluent. I am attaining an italian passport in the next few weeks.
I have family in Rome, Campobasso and Sicily. I love all but really love sicily. I would love to hear from people that have made the move and what they think, people that are working in italy and or people that have done this previously.

I currently work in IT and have done so for the past 8 years. I am a system administrator with a strong microsoft and vmware background. So if anyone has moved over into an IT feild it would be great to hear from you.

I think this will do for now.

Talk to me anyone.......

Carmelo


----------



## luiss_in_basilicata (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Carmelo,
I have a close friend working in the IT business....he has worked in England many years and moved back to Italy after a while.....maybe I can share his experience to make your move easier....send me a msg and I will help in pointing you in the right direction....

Luigi


----------



## Carmelo (Oct 20, 2009)

*Hi Luigi*



luiss_in_basilicata said:


> Hi Carmelo,
> I have a close friend working in the IT business....he has worked in England many years and moved back to Italy after a while.....maybe I can share his experience to make your move easier....send me a msg and I will help in pointing you in the right direction....
> 
> Luigi


That would be fantastic Luigi. You can contact me on charlie1 at iinet dot net dot au. I appreciate it.

Carmelo


----------

